
Glowing, crackling fire in CSS and html (no JS) - calchris42
https://medium.com/@chris_82106/a-glowing-crackling-fire-effect-with-css-animations-8724ff691f44#.3b6p90kn1
======
calchris42
Certainly not revolutionary to any real artist or CSS ninja, but a fun trick
for the winter season.

